

The JooJoo Shows The CrunchPad Was Always A Hallucination - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-joojoo-thing-isnt-the-crunchpad-anyway-2009-12

======
brk
Wow, what a lame article.

JooJoo != CrunchPad because it doesn't fit Arrington's original "product
idea".

The Crunchpad concept was practically doomed to non-existence from Day 0. The
ability to create a slick, mass-market useable web-browser tablet for $200 (or
even $300) defies the current laws of marketplace economics.

Until Kindles are $50 (a dead-simple device that is more or less subsidized)
we are not going to see a $250 color tablet style device (or at least not one
that doesn't have an RMR or advertising supported price).

The CrunchPad was a neat _concept_ , but I think that very few people ever
believed a lawyer-turned-blogger with no product design experience was going
to pull that one off.

